# Imprintables Warehouse Offers New DuraCal 130 Removable Wall Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Imprintables Warehouse recently added a new wall graphic material that is designed for short- to medium-term indoor applications. DuraCal 130 is a versatile removable vinyl that can be used on a variety of surfaces including sensitive ones such as painted drywall. It can be removed cleanly up to one year after installation.

Made of 3.0 mil calendered vinyl, DuraCal 130 is ideal for flat surfaces and simple curves. It can be used for lettering, wall décor, nursery graphics, monograms, wall quotes, and more. It comes in 20 colors in a 24-inch width. Quantities include 10-yard and 50-yard rolls. 

It is not recommended for textured, freshly painted surfaces or walls with low volatile organic compounds (VOC) paints. 

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected]


----------

